# Other Animals > Other Amphibians >  Albino Eastern Tiger Salamander

## Gerards

I just got my new male in this morning. He's pretty sweet! I'll take some better pics once I get him settled in. Thanks for looking.

----------


## firebelliedtoadz

He's awesome!!!! Makes me want another tiger salamander...

----------


## Gerards

Thanks! Here's a couple other pics of him.

----------


## Raya

Very cool! Kinda freakish color!  :Wink: 

Are albino tigers rare? Never think I've seen one before.

----------


## Louie

Amazing looking.

----------



----------


## codynewman13

where did you get this!? i would die to own one of these!

----------


## BerserkApe

Awesome specimen. What morphs do tigers come in?

----------


## Heather

Very nice  :Smile: .

----------


## Delivor

Lol he looks like he is a plastic toy. Anyway he is really cool.  :Smile:

----------


## Carlos

Ah, so this is the guy in your avatar  :Cool:  !  My eyes are old and kept wondering which of your frogs looked like it  :Big Grin:  !

----------


## Gerards

This guys looking better than ever, It's exciting to see him eat and thrive. I'm still trying to locate some girls from similar habitat and locality. Hopefully one day, I can try and breed him. Here's a new pic from a couple days ago.

----------


## Carlos

Very nice Gerards!  Have you thought of crossing with regular female and the back with an F1 daughter?

----------


## Gerards

Yes, that's how I do all the albino projects I have, amphibian and chelonian. I just want to get females that had similar wild conditions as the locality of this guy.

----------


## danfrog

Iiiriwihi wmilk qnqjwjnnnjauaUuauquj jwjzj

----------


## danfrog

> Very nice Gerards!  Have you thought of crossing with regular female and the back with an F1 daughter?





> Iiiriwihi wmilk qnqjwjnnnjauaUuauquj jwjzj


Sorry that was my daughter agian. She got my phone.

----------

